# Conquest keeps shutting down



## idaboui (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a 2004 conquest. Was running just fine when my wife stopped to put gas in it. Now it starts but as soon as you let the clutch out it dies. If I put the parking brake on it stays running but will die when I turn the blade on. If the clutch is in and I try the blad, it dies.

I am guessing it is a safty switch but it almost seems like it is two of them not working at the same time. Do these two tie into each other?

Any ideas?

Thought I would see if anyone else had the same problem before I take it in.


Bob


----------

